# no clue what to do next



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought I had a small victory but it keeps getting worse. I was having off and on pressure in my neck for the past year to where the last 3 months Jun, July, Aug, is.was constant and I couldn't take it any more. So I head to my np and she sent me to a specialist.

I went in to this doctor hoping for the best, a doctor I had to drive 3 hours for. As I was giving him my complaints even after giving them to the nurse I was very hopeful I have found someone to listen.* Then the doctor starts asking if I have ever been on any anti depressants and he could refer me to some psychologist, that's when everything literally went to ****. He said my labs back in June were fine.

I started to get upset with this doctor and he stopped listing to me. He said he didn't feel anything on my neck and he would put me on Amur Thyroid like I asked and sent me for blood work and a ultrasound on my neck.

I was fuming mad. My husband walked in at that point missing what happened due to a call he had to take. I was barley in there to talk to him.

I feel like no one even my husband is listening to me.

I finally get a call back saying I had a 1.4 cm solid nodule on my left thyroid and my thyroid was enlarged. They set up a FNA on Oct 3rd. I should have known that was going to go bad too. They said they couldn't do the FNA since it was located next to my carotid artery and there were more nodules even on my right.

I was told by the nurse that the doc after taking to the radiologists that there was nothing to biopsy and nothing else and if I am still concerned about the pressure in my neck I can comeback in. I had them after a week of waiting to see if they would call back to send me what the report was and what should be my next step.

All I got was the radiologists report and what he recommended and a card for a appt in January.

Everyone I have talked to said I am in good hands with this doctor. I don't know what I should do.

This is my blood results.

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 56 H IU/mL scale of 0-34

I thought they did a Free T3 but it appears they did not even after I confirmed it with the person taking my blood

TSH 4.74 mlU/mL scale 0.35-4.94

FT4 (free thyroxine) 1.28 ng/dL scale 0.70-1.48

I can't even get in contact with my np since she is moving to a different office.

The only difference I am feeling is maybe I am sleeping better. I am on Amur 60 mg twice a day.

I have no clue what to do next.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ugh, it is so frustrating to get your hopes up for a doctor's appointment only to have them dashed. Unfortunately, many of us (myself included) have had similar experiences. And just because he's a "good" doctor for others doesn't mean he's the right one for you. Some of us have more complicated cases than most patients and you have to find a doc that actually takes your symptoms into consideration, not just your labs.

I think there are several things you could look at doing, the first being find a new doctor asap. What part of the country are you in? Posters could give some suggestions if we know where you're generally located.

Second, you need a second opinion on that big nodule. 1.3 cm is big enough to biopsy and the word "solid" raises some red flags. The fact that it's near your carotid might be contributing to some of the neck pressure you've been feeling.

Third, how long have you been on the Amour? Your TSH is high-ish, although your FT4 is pretty good; there could be antibodies screwing up the results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cassleer said:


> I thought I had a small victory but it keeps getting worse. I was having off and on pressure in my neck for the past year to where the last 3 months Jun, July, Aug, is.was constant and I couldn't take it any more. So I head to my np and she sent me to a specialist.
> 
> I went in to this doctor hoping for the best, a doctor I had to drive 3 hours for. As I was giving him my complaints even after giving them to the nurse I was very hopeful I have found someone to listen.* Then the doctor starts asking if I have ever been on any anti depressants and he could refer me to some psychologist, that's when everything literally went to ****. He said my labs back in June were fine.
> 
> ...


Are you in the United States? If so, please try to see an ENT about all of this. A solid nodule "is" cause for concern.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

I have been on Armour for almost a month now. I have been trying to get a hold of the np. I live in NM but go to TX for the appt. Lubbock Tx is like 2hrs away.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

My husband said to give this guy one more chance. He doesn't like him either, just thinking of a mis commutation. I am feeling a tad bit better on the Armour, but know its going to talk longer.

My anger level is though the roof still. My right lobe I know is more swollen now and I cant even wear any collared shirts. I still dont know what I should do next.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cassleer said:


> My husband said to give this guy one more chance. He doesn't like him either, just thinking of a mis commutation. I am feeling a tad bit better on the Armour, but know its going to talk longer.
> 
> My anger level is though the roof still. My right lobe I know is more swollen now and I cant even wear any collared shirts. I still dont know what I should do next.


Please see an ENT about that solid nodule.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Update:

I called two weeks back at the Endo office before my appointment and found out that they didn't schedule me at all. So I just gave up on them. Tuesday of this week I went to a new GP and she wants me to get the Uptake done and she said she could feel a deep nodule. Weird how she could feel something and not the other doctor. She also said she had two other Endos if needed that I can see and said they would be better.

I haven't told my husband but I have been getting the pressure again and now pain in my neck area and he was a little upset I hadn't said anything. The GP said she wanted new blood work and took the blood work.

I am nervous this time as the pain is bothering me and I am staring to feel like crap. All I can do I just roll out of bed and just trudge on. I feel more drained then I did last time. I even think one of the nodules has increased in size. I just don't know if I am just having another flare up.

Really no difference with the Armour, I don't think I am on the right dosage, but hopeful after the blood work and test maybe we know what direction we are headed in.

I am feeling more drained and just more scattered brained, and panicky all that I did bring up with the doc.

I just hope if the Uptake is what is done or another ultrasound is done I hope I end up with more knowledge people this time.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It's so hard to get out of bed and get through the day when you feel so bad and I had many, many days like that when my thyroid was out of whack, so I know how hard it is for you right now. But it sounds like this new GP is much, much better than your previous doctor and is trying to get to the root of your issues. It can be hard to muster much hope when you feel so awful, but getting the blood work done and getting an appointment for that uptake exam done are steps towards figuring out what's wrong and finally getting you on the road to recovery. Hang in there!


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

cassleer said:


> Update:
> I called two weeks back at the Endo office before my appointment and found out that they didn't schedule me at all. So I just gave up on them. Tuesday of this week I went to a new GP and she wants me to get the Uptake done and she said she could feel a deep nodule. Weird how she could feel something and not the other doctor. She also said she had two other Endos if needed that I can see and said they would be better.
> 
> I haven't told my husband but I have been getting the pressure again and now pain in my neck area and he was a little upset I hadn't said anything. The GP said she wanted new blood work and took the blood work.
> ...


So sorry you're in this limbo . . .I live in Lubbock and could tell you horror stories about doctors here. Endo in December told me, I should have come to see him before the ENT because the ENT only removed half my thyroid after a single solid 3cm x 2cm was found. The Endo said they don't even recommend removing half anymore and that in all likelihood, will have to have the other half removed. Honestly . . .i suspect, with limited ENTs in Lubbock, and it costs as much to take out half as a whole thyroid . . .taking only half meant I'll have to return for the removal of the other half and he'd make out with twice the cost.


----------

